# any pinks in the St Marys river?



## lusktroy

hey guys a group of us are looking to come and fish Sept 6-9 and was hopng to find a few pinks(we have not ever fished them) so any advice as to where and what to use would be greatly apprecated 
thanks in advance


----------



## SteelheadJunkie

spinners. plugs. floating flys. anything really


----------



## Robert Holmes

We have been catching them and marking huge schools of them off from St Ignace. I am sure that they are headed to the St Mary's


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

several schools in the river right now. around 5-9 oclock pm is the best. lotta atlantics and several kings been caught too. cast sedish pimples youll hook up


----------



## man vs. fish

How do you retrieve the pimps, slow roll em in or pretty fast?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## someone11

lusktroy...PM sent


----------



## someone11

man vs. fish said:


> How do you retrieve the pimps, slow roll em in or pretty fast?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It doesnt really matter, everything works usually. Just see what they want each day.


----------



## uptracker

Yeah, I usually use a Magnum Bull Dog lure in lemon tail color to catch all my pinks in the St. Mary's.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Hmmm, me sarcasim detector is buzzing...

If you get in the right spot or current, it is hard to beat small jigging spoons. I like 1/3 oz. cleo's and just hang on to the rod with it wigl-ing in the current and wait for one to come along and smack it. Hook up at the Edison, I have a "print" for the hook I will post in a few minutes. I don't know if you can buy them or have to have it made like I did.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

Two years ago was the first time I ever tried to catch some pinks.. I was up there the week of labor day and I decided to give it a whirl.. I actually was fishing down on the south end of sugar island about 15 miles south of the soo and walked out on a pier and chucked a pink 1/2 oz spoon out into the river and caught one on my second cast.. after that i caught them on a rooster tail spinner... a big orange and silver ko wobbler... a thunderstick jr...and a pink swedish pimple we bought in the soo...The river is wide and slow at that place barely any current at all but the pinks were still there...I think they'll pretty much hit anything... But I will say for every one I landed I had 3 others that followed it in and either swiped and missed or turned away... They are smaller than I thought 17" was my biggest but fun none the less...Something to do back at the cabin in between walleye trips!! And you can bet I'll be up there this weekend sitting in my lawn chair with my frosty beverage chucking and winding trying to catch the little silver devils whenever I'm not out chasing the eyes.. Can't wait!!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

pink #7 swedish pimple impossible to beat. cast it out reel relatively slow, ten give it 3 small bumps every once in awhile.


----------



## lusktroy

hey guys thanks for all the info, and the private messages. I will gladly take anymore info you are willing to give  

I wish you all the best luck fishing


----------



## rector piscator

Just found out that I 'll have 2 weeks off of work and I have never fished for pinks before, so I think I'll give it a try. Been over the bridge many times, but never in the river. I have a 14' car topper boat and 8 hp outboard, is it possible to boat out to the rapids and beach/land the boat on the island either on the U.S. side or Canadian side? I have an ontario license and know the procedures for calling in, but would love to short cut the U.S. Customs delay on the bridge. Having seen the islands both in person and via Google, it looks possible???????

I am assuming that there are some holes in the rapids where it can be pretty deep, but over all is it knee, thigh, waist, high on average? 

Is one side better than the other, US v Canadian?

Since I have a 14' boat, would it be more productive at the powerhouse?

Thanks


----------



## someone11

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> pink #7 swedish pimple impossible to beat. cast it out reel relatively slow, ten give it 3 small bumps every once in awhile.


Yeah, what he said lol.


----------



## uptracker

T-M-A....over and over and over and over again....


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

the US side is better for pinks. they like the area around the powerhouse. on a really good year, which this is supposed to be one, its nothing to go down and see several hundred go swimming past in schools. 

as for a boat into the rapids, is much easier to just wade them. most of its waist to chest deep, but if you dont know them, go with someone who does.


----------



## UPHAWKEYE

Not sure if they are pinks but check this out.


http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php

When I first turned it on, there were a ton of fish.


----------



## madimyra

I trolled the power plant sunday night and caught 1 king, the only hit we had. I fished Detour sunday morning out in 95' to 125' of water and had a nice mixed bag, lakers, pinks, steelhead and a atlantic, should have gone back ther sunday night but watched the weather


----------



## rector piscator

There might be a misunderstanding in regards to my question about a boat and the rapids. Can I easily get from the US side to the rapids via boat? I then plan on wading the rapids from that point. Just would like to avoid all the time wasted at US Customs. 

Can a boat be beach or anchored at either of the islands: the US one south of the rapids or the Canadian one north of the rapids?


----------



## West Side AK

Cast Out off the corner of the wall about 20-25ft behind the Powerhouse, Let your pimple sink to the bottom, then twitch it a couple times. Once its hooked up to the debris, Break your line and repeat... 

This gives me something to look for when I go Diving back there... :evilsmile


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

anyone who fishes the rapids will tell you, there are holes in there that will swallow a school bus. and their all on th us side of the rapids. take the time, go through customs. its all rocks on th islands anyways youll bang the s**t outta your boat attempting it. just go through customs and wade it. its worth the time.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

UPHAWKEYE said:


> Not sure if they are pinks but check this out.
> 
> 
> http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php
> 
> When I first turned it on, there were a ton of fish.


 Ive been sitting here watching the cam for several mins. seeing alot of atlantics with a few pinks mixxed in.


----------



## redneckman

I used to use a small 5' light action rod for the pinks with a pink swedish pimple. You can do really well if you hit it right. I have also caught a few chinooks on the pimple as well. It is always a nice suprise when you think it is a pink that hit and the reel starts to scream.

On the ARL fishcam I saw Atlantics, chinooks, and pinks in the last 5 minutues.

I will miss the fishing up in the Soo.

Redneckman


----------



## TroutStlkr

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> as for a boat into the rapids, is much easier to just wade them. most of its waist to chest deep, but if you dont know them, go with someone who does.


Are you offering?


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

if your interested we could meet ya over there some weekend this fall. could meet ya across the bridge or at the access point.


----------



## man vs. fish

what do you do when your casting off the seawall and there is a salmon right on your pimple but its about to come out because its almost at the seawall to get the salmon to bite, ive had a few follow ups and the last one was about to nail it when i had to let it slow down and he turned away at the last second


----------



## West Side AK

Jig the Pimple at the wall... You will have plenty of follows down there. I find the majority of the hits (when the schools are swimming by) are within 10 ft of the wall.


----------



## TroutStlkr

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> if your interested we could meet ya over there some weekend this fall. could meet ya across the bridge or at the access point.


Fowlersduckhunter, I don't think I'm going to be able to do that this fall, but I'll definitely take you up on that sometime if there isn't an expiration date.


----------



## redneckman

If you have a longer rod try doing a figure 8 like guys do muskie fishing. Caught my first Atlantic that way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

TroutStlkr said:


> Fowlersduckhunter, I don't think I'm going to be able to do that this fall, but I'll definitely take you up on that sometime if there isn't an expiration date.


sure. let me know, the offer stands.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

West Side AK said:


> Jig the Pimple at the wall... You will have plenty of follows down there. I find the majority of the hits (when the schools are swimming by) are within 10 ft of the wall.


yep, hes right on. do that, or you can just stop reeling and twitch it, they like it when you do that, and or you can just stop reeling and let it sail through the water had a couple strikes doing that.


----------



## West Side AK

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> yep, hes right on. do that, or you can just stop reeling and twitch it, they like it when you do that, and or you can just stop reeling and let it sail through the water had a couple strikes doing that.



*twitch it, they like it when you do that........*

THAT IS WHAT I'VE BEEN DOING WRONG!!! I'll try that this evening. 
(Only got 1 pink yesterday...)


----------



## someone11

im thinking about going in the morning, seeing more pinks on the cam today, just seen a whitefish too.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

yep. twitching it in has always worked for me, i think it seems like a baitfish twitching along to them. wouldnt be suprised if someone auled ina whitefish one of these days off that powerhouse wall.


----------



## Ralph Smith

We've always caught them on cheap pink spoons. Didn't seem to matter whether pink/white, pink w/spots, etc. As long as its pink for pinks Been a couple years, but thinking of coming up this weekend.


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Ralph Smith said:


> We've always caught them on cheap pink spoons. Didn't seem to matter whether pink/white, pink w/spots, etc. As long as its pink for pinks Been a couple years, but thinking of coming up this weekend.


Are you just heading up for a day? If so, i could split costs with ya if ya have room. I have never fished up there but would not mind going and have no plans this weekend. Let me know what your thinking if your interested in a rider.


----------



## Ralph Smith

BAY CREEPER said:


> Are you just heading up for a day? If so, i could split costs with ya if ya have room. I have never fished up there but would not mind going and have no plans this weekend. Let me know what your thinking if your interested in a rider.


Will let you know Matt. Was hoping sons might go, but sounds like they have plans. Was thinking of going sat. before noon and back home on Mon., or going to westside. If neither of those, then perch on bay:lol: I'm up in the air right now, will be watching weather. Will be in St. Clair working today until fri. night. The good thing about the Soo is the river never gets too rough, even for small boats hardly ever. Right now my only plans are to be fishing somewhere


----------



## someone11

Ralph Smith said:


> The good thing about the Soo is the river never gets too rough, even for small boats hardly ever.


I wouldnt really say that. Ive seen 2 footers on st mary's by the powerhouse. Ive been out in it in my 14 footer but I probably shouldnt have. Was going out duck hunting by myself. I just had to cross the river to get to a bay where I was protected. Was a bit scary but I made it. You should be fine now though. Fall it can get pretty rough.

I caught my first pink of the year two nights ago at the powerhouse. Been a few guys catching one or two every night but otherwise pretty slow. Hoping it picks up this weekend.


----------



## West Side AK

Had a few make it through the gauntlet of snaggers by the the corner... They were interested but those dumb things can't hit... I have no idea how they actually catch prey... handful of them swiped at it 4-5 times... 

Yesterday they was an easy 10-15 snaggers though, so getting fish past them was tough...


----------



## Ralph Smith

someone11 said:


> *I wouldnt really say that. Ive seen 2 footers on st mary's by the powerhouse.* Ive been out in it in my 14 footer but I probably shouldnt have. Was going out duck hunting by myself. I just had to cross the river to get to a bay where I was protected. Was a bit scary but I made it. You should be fine now though. Fall it can get pretty rough.
> 
> I caught my first pink of the year two nights ago at the powerhouse. Been a few guys catching one or two every night but otherwise pretty slow. Hoping it picks up this weekend.


Note the hardly ever at end of my sentence Compared to lake mi. or huron, the rough days are few and far between. 

If you want to fish pinks and avoid snaggers, fish the "valley camp" on other side. No snagging allowed, private property


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

^thts dead on. valleys a much better place to ish. lotta fish, this is where the kings congregate, and no snagger running up and down the wall and hooks ripping through the air. went down to the powerhouse monday and saw several kings and several schools of pinks bt none will hit, its just too warm even at night. next week should be prime time.


----------



## uptracker

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> ^thts dead on. valleys a much better place to ish. lotta fish, this is where the kings congregate, and no snagger running up and down the wall and hooks ripping through the air. went down to the powerhouse monday and saw several kings and several schools of pinks bt none will hit, its just too warm even at night. next week should be prime time.


Hope you like company...


----------



## someone11

uptracker said:


> Hope you like company...


Hes gonna have company either way lol. Posting or no posting.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Usually the company don't make it between 1 a.m. and daylight. A few that close the bar show up, but aren't dressed for it, and don't last long. Fun watching the snaggers at night show up half drunk and ripping their butts off for nothing, and a couple casts with a glow spoon, its "Fish On":lol: Have seen more than one of them go home and come back with a rod they could cast with and try and get one the legal way. Wish it was like it used to be.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Ralph Smith said:


> Usually the company don't make it between 1 a.m. and daylight. A few that close the bar show up, but aren't dressed for it, and don't last long. Fun watching the snaggers at night show up half drunk and ripping their butts off for nothing, and a couple casts with a glow spoon, its "Fish On":lol: Have seen more than one of them go home and come back with a rod they could cast with and try and get one the legal way. Wish it was like it used to be.


 It took me awhile and I won lots of $5 bets doing it but I have most of them converted to throwing cleos. I should have taken all of the bet money and invested it in little cleo stock.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Robert Holmes said:


> It took me awhile and I won lots of $5 bets doing it but I have most of them converted to throwing cleos. I should have taken all of the bet money and invested it in little cleo stock.


Let them keep to their daytime snagging, and leave the night to us. They don't need anymore help. I only use 2 spoons for the most part, green/glow KO, or 5 eyed glow cleo. 1/2 oz. works as good as 3/4, and their a little cheaper.


----------



## captain jay

I got 9 pinks while hooked up to the power house this morning. I thought it was a pretty good bite, but my Dad was in the boat with me, and got ZERO!! lol Poor guy, I almost felt bad for him!

8 of the 9 came on pink/black dot blade bait, and one came on White Knight.

Captain Jay


----------



## Ralph Smith

captain jay said:


> I got 9 pinks while hooked up to the power house this morning. I thought it was a pretty good bite, but my Dad was in the boat with me, and got ZERO!! lol Poor guy, I almost felt bad for him!
> 
> 8 of the 9 came on pink/black dot blade bait, and one came on White Knight.
> 
> Captain Jay


You staying at the same place this year? Will swing by and say hi this weekend. Will be up fri. night a friend until sun. or mon. How's the kings doing, are they coming back some like the rest of huron? Nice job on the pinkies, love them in foil with salt,pepper, garlic and butter over the campfire. You going to have some of them blades with you. Been wanting to get some for fishing earie this next year also.


----------



## captain jay

Im staying at The Last resort again. We trolled for kings this afternoon for 2 hours. Had 2 hits and lost them both.....but thats 2 more hits than I have had up here in the last few years!! lol

I'll have plenty of blades with me.

Im in room #1, and still fishing out of my blue Lund if you see me on the water.

Captain Jay


----------



## someone11

Well first experience hooking up to the powerhouse sure was interesting. Was basically a learning experience for us since we never done it before. But we didnt catch any pinks, instead a nice 22" walleye. Seen maybe 5 pinks caught between the two or three other boats hooked up. Will be out in the morning at the valley camp. Gotta make a hook for next time at the powerhouse haha.


----------



## Ralph Smith

captain jay said:


> Im staying at The Last resort again. We trolled for kings this afternoon for 2 hours. Had 2 hits and lost them both.....but thats 2 more hits than I have had up here in the last few years!! lol
> 
> I'll have plenty of blades with me.
> 
> Im in room #1, and still fishing out of my blue Lund if you see me on the water.
> 
> Captain Jay


Sounds good. That's Frank's old motel isn't it? The have decent rates, may reserve room there.


----------



## captain jay

Great rates! I dont think you will find anything better up here.

I got 10 off the wall this morning. Also hooked into a king for a few seconds. Talked to another boat that hooked into 2 kings on the wall, and got one of them in.

Pink/black dots and White Knight were both good this morning again.

Captain Jay


----------



## someone11

5 pinks and a king at the valley camp this morning. Probably gonna be out every day this week, thinking about heading to the carp this week also.


----------



## captain jay

I saw a couple stringers hanging on the wall when I drove by you guys this morning. Looked like a few guys had some.

Captain Jay


----------



## Shrike

Will it be over crowded with fishermen next week midweek?


----------



## captain jay

This morning there were two boats hooked to the wall. Next week midweek shouldnt be much busier.

Captain Jay


----------



## someone11

Valley camp is always crowded on the weekends, weekday mornings arent so bad, evenings can be.


----------



## Shrike

Thanks captain jay and someone!


----------



## Ralph Smith

captain jay said:


> Great rates! I dont think you will find anything better up here.
> 
> I got 10 off the wall this morning. Also hooked into a king for a few seconds. Talked to another boat that hooked into 2 kings on the wall, and got one of them in.
> 
> Pink/black dots and White Knight were both good this morning again.
> 
> Captain Jay



Thanks capt., we always used to stay there before it closed, guess its time again. Will be calling today. Sometime fri. night will be throwing glow KO's into the wee hours of morning

Just reserved room, I'm committed now!


----------



## Tubes77

We postponed our trip from tomorrow until Monday. The Last Resort quoted us $49 per night, hard to beat that! Looking forward to getting up there Mon-Wednesday, should be an awesome trip!


----------



## someone11

Shrike said:


> Asking again. Time is getting shorter. Would it be ok to make this out of 1/2" rebar? Or what?


I dont think the actual thickness matters as much as the dimensions of it. Just make sure its thick enough to hold your boat.


----------



## Shrike

someone11 said:


> I dont think the actual thickness matters as much as the dimensions of it. Just make sure its thick enough to hold your boat.




OK someone Thanks again!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Shrike said:


> Would 1/2 inch rebar be suitable material for the hook? How far from the top are the eyes?


Yes, it would. Here's a pic of mine made years ago. I bent one long continuous piece of rod, I think 5/8", can't remember. There is more in my gallery with measurements. Make sure you attach a spring to one of the eyelets where your rope goes to the boat. This will help alot on the jerking from wave and current action. I bent mine out so it was easier to get hooked up from a 14' boat without going up under the cement portions of powerhouse. If you have too long of a point on very tip, it will bottom out and the hook will swing to sides and not fit tight. Also the distance between main shaft coming down, and point is crucial to lock it to wall. Good luck, pretty easy to make. There used to be a couple eye bolts that were screwed into the cement itself that we tied to about 20 years ago when first going up, but if those spots were taken, you were S.O.L. Best to make a hook, and have all the options open. You want to hook between 2 of the turbines, and have one on each side, with water coming throuh, not calm. Don't hook up in the center of 1


----------



## Shrike

Thanks a lot Ralph Smith!


----------



## someone11

The waves arent THAT bad. You dont have to have springs. I made my hook out of PVC, just tried it out today and it worked great with my 14' boat. And I only am $10 in the hole.


----------



## TVCEAST05

No you don't have to use a spring but you need something. I use a heavy bungy cord and it works real well. I've heard of a small boat that flipped over when some big rollers came in from another boat passing by.


----------



## Ralph Smith

TVCEAST05 said:


> No you don't have to use a spring but you need something. I use a heavy bungy cord and it works real well. I've heard of a small boat that flipped over when some big rollers came in from another boat passing by.


That's the waves I'm referring to ....... freighters mainly. Only fished fri. night off the rail, got one pink, and lost one trying to lift out of water, and buddy got a nice walleye on glow cleo. Casted until 11:30 p.m., no kings. Would have been out for pinks, but boat was left in hotel parking lot downstate, and van in dealership waiting to be fixed sometime this week:sad: Stuck with a loaner. Not the greatest of trips, so went casino hoppin.:lol:


----------



## someone11

Two tickets of pinks hooked up to the powerhouse this morning. Got 5 pinks and an atlantic last night. Finally turned the turbines back on.


----------



## open road

My wife and I fished the rapids (Canadian side) this past weekend. On Saturday some fresh males were arriving and they were the only ones that would bite. We landed a dozen that were jaw hooked and aggressive and we lost an equal number in the strong current. Black wooly buggers were the pattern that they hammered. No interest in eggs, nymphs or bright colored buggers. Wife landed the largest (photo attached).
Sunday was tough. Too warm, too bright and the fish had lock jaw. Wife connected on several with a pink puff daddy. I ran thru the fly box and kept getting skunked. Finally in late afternoon a king socked my nuke egg.
The next two weeks should still be good.


----------



## NorthernMich

heading there to cast on Thursday...will show my son how to use little Cleos like I did in Muskegon...

good luck all


----------



## Ralph Smith

someone11 said:


> Two tickets of pinks hooked up to the powerhouse this morning. Got 5 pinks and an atlantic last night. Finally turned the turbines back on.


I knew it would be good when My van broke down and had to leave the boat:sad: Glad their still getting them good up there. Wish the area would get some people and different groups together to try and have the DNR start stocking again up there. Was talking with Capt. Jay about it.

Capt. Jay, sorry to take off so quickly, had something come up where we had to go south early. Will see you up there next year again, and hopefully on Earie in the spring Thanks for the blade baits, they look great, will try a few through ice up here this winter

"The last resort" is good place to stay. They've redid it nice so the office is a complete baitshop inside! I really liked that idea. Anyone looking for a good place to stay, and close to the fishing, that would be the place. Rooms have small fridges and microwaves also, and they have a freezer in hall you can freeze your fish.


----------



## someone11

One man limit of pinks this morning, fished from 650-8:20, so a limit in an hour and a half basically


----------



## moreychuck

hello
i like fishing humpbacks but only tryed to eat them once about 20 y/a if someone has a good receipe i will try again next week thanks


----------



## someone11

Everyone must be out fishing and not posting haha. Got my limit this am in 45mins with a bonus pinook. In case people dont believe im catching here a pic


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice job! What's been your hot bait? I'm guessing your hooking up to plant? Don't think I'll make it back up this year, vehicle won't be fixed until next week now.:sad: Thanks for the pic


----------



## someone11

Ralph Smith said:


> Nice job! What's been your hot bait? I'm guessing your hooking up to plant? Don't think I'll make it back up this year, vehicle won't be fixed until next week now.:sad: Thanks for the pic


Yeah I have a boat and im hooking up, its 10x better than fishing the valley camp. Hot bait has been white or white and bloody nose blade bait.


----------



## Tubes77

Well we had a really nice trip up there. Was nice meeting Lusktoy and Someone11 and a couple of other MS posters. Lots of friendly guys willing to trade info and even a bait or two. We fished three days and wound up with 75 total with 3 guys. The weather left a little to be desired, but was still better than being at home. The biggest issue for us was finding some heavier pink pimples, there was a run on them and we had to scramble to find them. At $7.59 ea. what a bargain:yikes:

Anyway, we found the evening bit to be much better than the morning. Mostly we cast picking up a fish here and there, but then cast right into the schools as they moved through and did much better.

My buddies that had never been up there really enjoyed the area, the people and everything about the trip, so it looks like this may be an annual trip for us now. 

Thanks again to those who shared info with us and helped us make the trip a great one!


----------



## mirro16

Way to go Nick. White strikes again!!! Great meeting Nick, Captain Jay and Tubes77. Sounds like we all did well on the pinks!! Huge amout of thanks to Nick and Captain Jay for their guidence and help with the fish.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

Capt. Jay truly is one of the good guys.. My bro-laws and I chartered a discounted salmon trip with him in the Soo 3 years ago..even though the salmon bite was horrible he shared some hot info on a walleye bite and many other tips and techniques..I have been fishing up there for 25 years and this was without a doubt the best advice I've ever received anywhere..It was best money we ever spent on a charter...as it keeps paying off more and more every year.. I am very grateful to have met Capt. Jay... Thank you Capt. Jay!!! This is the 1st days catch of this years sept. trip.. As you can see Jay I was paying attention !!!! Jeff


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice king! Great bunch of eyes you got up there. It should be good down here real soon in the river. Got a couple last night, first eyes on one of Capt. Jay's blade baits. Is that what you were using up there? Here's the pic and report, hope its o.k. to put it here, even though its downstate. Have to thank Capt. Jay for the blade baits, never used them before....


Got out last night for hour and a half from 7:30 to 9 p.m. to see how the water level was looking here in B.C. When down to the usual spot and of course took my pole Only a family fishing off dock by launch, and other than that all alone. Casted for awhile with an x-rap with no luck, had bait busting the water with some nice swirls chasing. No current to speak of at all with the wind bringing water back in and up. I remembered a week ago while in the Soo, I met Capt. Jay and picked up some of his lake Erie blade baits, and have been wanting to try them on the sag. river. Put on a "clown" and tossed it out. Wasn't sure how to fish it casting since i know their a bait jigged from a boat, so tried fishing like a regular jig with a twitch on the retrieve. "Bam" second cast, a nice little eye about 13 1/2", first blade bait walleye for me. Then after a few more casts and it sinking to bottom on the slower retrieves as it got closer, I decided to just reel it in like a stickbait and let it vibrate all the way in. First cast like that.."BAM" a nice 24", 4lber. I had no net with me since its up north in my van while van is being fixed from the last trip (another story). Luckily 3 guys just pulled up, and I hollered "hey, you have a net". A guy came over and leaned way down and had an old smelt net that he used. Got the eye halfway in net, and out popped the hook!:yikes: The lure landed up on his buddies foot, and I thought the fish was gone. Looked down and its still halfway in, so I proceeded to coach him and say ..."GET HIM, GET HIM" :lol: He did a great job getting it the rest of the way in while it was unhooked, It was great. There's a few around, can't wait to get the boat out when I get my vehicle back with a hitch. I usually don't post a single fish or 2 pic, but some fresh fall porn I thought would be nice with my first blade bait fish, and hopefully many more to come!



















Wings for the lions game today!:lol:


----------

